# Eight Ways to Spot Emotional Manipulation



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

SuPEReViL said:


> Funnily I'm the same *1. but my social anxiety* and general hyperness don't help and I realized that strangers might think I'm being dishonest when I'm really not, but I'm working on*2. better eye contact* and at least I can look someone in the face most of the time, it's just I avoid the eyes most of the time still with a glance here and there. I feel like I'm staring at someone inappropriately if I do, that's one of my issues.
> 
> lol that was cute


oh I feel ya.. I used to have mild #1 and hardcore #2, but nowadays it's reverse, I have mild #2 and hardcore #1 =S I am working on it though, not always easy, it's really a fucking debilitating disease =[


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> oh I feel ya.. I used to have mild #1 and hardcore #2, but nowadays it's reverse, I have mild #2 and hardcore #1 =S I am working on it though, not always easy, it's really a fucking debilitating disease =[


I decided to take this to your blog since it's related and I'm kind of famous for derailing


----------



## iinnffpp (Nov 4, 2010)

the way i see it, at least 50% of all human interactions are some type of emotional manipulation, even within the family. most of it is very subtle and drawn out over a long time.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

that sounds like my dad's mother


----------

